# Lots of free patterns



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

I found this accidentally. I could spend hours looking. Enjoy

http://www.pinterest.com/iloveyarnday/i-love-yarn-free-patterns/


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I can't BELIEVE how much time I spent on Pinterest today!
I dare not go there often.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Lots of nice things to see. Wish there were patterns to some of them.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

knitting fever- yarnspirations- deamores- craftsy- craft elf
happy hunting :thumbup:


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## deborah337 (Jul 26, 2012)

Click on the address below the picture, takes you to pattern usually.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> Lots of nice things to see. Wish there were patterns to some of them.


Right!!! Sometimes the link will say free pattern and you get there and it says WHOOPS! no link. Especially a pattern that is interesting and you WANT IT!!! and there is no link. Oh well, it's not as if I don't have any patterns - yeah right!


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

tvarnas said:


> I found this accidentally. I could spend hours looking. Enjoy
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/iloveyarnday/i-love-yarn-free-patterns/


Accident my foot! Nobody believes you..... ha ha ha ha ha.......


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Pinterest is a great source for everything be it knitting, crochet, cooking, sewing DIY, etc etc.

I tend to look on Pinterest for baby knitting & sewing patterns and inspiration.

Whatever your looking for just put Pinterest at the end in the search box. E.G. knitting for baby on Pinterest, and see what comes up.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

TapestryArtist said:


> Accident my foot! Nobody believes you..... ha ha ha ha ha.......


Ok, you got me. :XD:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

LadyBecket said:


> Lots of nice things to see. Wish there were patterns to some of them.


Me too. I have tried several times but have never been able to find the actual pattern for anything on this site.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

deborah337 said:


> Click on the address below the picture, takes you to pattern usually.


Never has for me---just goes to another "pinned" portion.
That is why I avoid pinterest.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

LadyBecket said:


> Lots of nice things to see. Wish there were patterns to some of them.


There ARE patterns for most of them - that's the point of Pinterest.

Click on the PICTURE of something you want to make. An enlarged picture will appear. Click on that and the pattern will come up. I did this for 10 randomly chosen pictures and patterns showed up for all of them.

I adore Pinterest for saving patterns I like - come with color pictures, one can make boards however one wishes - I have one for cowls, one for cloves and mitts, one for toys, one for children's knits, etc. So easy to sort through and find a pattern one wants.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Dang, unless you have a Pinterest or Facebook account, which I don't want I can't view.
I have tried several times and once I click what I want to see it requires I log in.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice thanks for site.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> There ARE patterns for most of them - that's the point of Pinterest.
> 
> Click on the PICTURE of something you want to make. An enlarged picture will appear. Click on that and the pattern will come up. I did this for 10 randomly chosen pictures and patterns showed up for all of them.
> 
> I adore Pinterest for saving patterns I like - come with color pictures, one can make boards however one wishes - I have one for cowls, one for cloves and mitts, one for toys, one for children's knits, etc. So easy to sort through and find a pattern one wants.


I just now clicked on the picture of a hedgehog and the large picture came up. When I clicked on that picture it took me to an "adult site" and it sure wasn't knitting patterns that was being offered!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

I love Pinterest


----------

